# stockage iCloud plein



## van helsing (2 Janvier 2012)

bonjour,

je comprend pas icloud me dit que sur 5 Go despace de stockage gratuit. "vous utilisez actuellement 4,1 Go, ce qui signifie que votre espace de stockage iCloud est presque saturé"
et j'ai juste mes contacts et calendrier c'est pas possible que cela fasse 4,1 GO

quelqu'un peut m'aider

merci


----------



## rudeboyfred (2 Janvier 2012)

tu as un iphone ou un ipad ? ou peut être c'est le flux de photos ?


----------



## van helsing (2 Janvier 2012)

ipad et iphone mais le flux des photos est décochés


----------



## Pierrkiiroule (2 Janvier 2012)

Hello !

Cest surement la sauvegarde Icloud de ton Iphone ou ipad qui est en cause.

Tu peux géré les paramètre de sauvegarde et notamment décocher la sauvegarde de la pellicule (utile lorsque tu fait quelques vidéo !)


----------



## van helsing (2 Janvier 2012)

effectivement c'était la pellicule merci


----------



## SITRALE (12 Mars 2012)

salut à tous.

je fais remonter ce fil pour une petite infos sur iCloud. 

En fait je suis utilisateur MobileMe et je suis très sceptique quant au passage à iCloud car 90% de mon utilisation de mobileme est en fait lié à iDisk.

Et si je comprend bien une fonction iDisk ou similaire n'est plus dispo sur iCloud. 

Simplement ma question est : dans " l'espace de stockage" iCloud que l'on peu ajuster à sa convenance, est - il possible de mettre tout et n'importe quoi comme dans iDisk, et de s'en servir alors comme d'un classique serveur en ligne ? 

Ou n'est-ce que du dédié avec sauvegarde auto et va te faire voir avec tes idées subversives ? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Powerdom (12 Mars 2012)

Bonjour.

Non, il n'est pas possible de stocker comme avec mobile me...

connaissez vous cx.com ?


----------



## SITRALE (12 Mars 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> Non, il n'est pas possible de stocker comme avec mobile me...




et est-ce que c'est prévu ?


----------



## Powerdom (12 Mars 2012)

SITRALE a dit:


> et est-ce que c'est prévu ?



J'ai justement RV avec Tim la semaine prochaine à Cupertino à ce sujet, je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## Nicofieu (16 Février 2014)

Bonjour,

je me permet de faire remonter ce topic, j'ai eu l'avertissement d'Apple sur mon stockage gratuit de 5go pour le dire que celui-ci était plein ! 

Quand je regarde dans mes données icloud sur mon iphone, je constate qu'il y a une sauvegarde de mon ipad mini, 1.1go mais je vois qu'il y a une sauvegarder mail de 3.9go...j'ai tous mes emails sur mon mac donc je n'ai pas vraiment besoin de cette sauvegarde de 3.9go mais quelqu'un sait comment enlever ces 3.9go de données icloud ?
Merci !


----------

